# Java fern



## gazguildford (Feb 5, 2014)

How does java fern cope in a mbuna tank?


----------



## smiller613 (Aug 3, 2014)

've been meaning to ask that same question! It just doesn't seem right to me to not have any green in my tank!


----------



## Cichlidman14 (Jul 17, 2013)

I wouldn't advise to, it's a softer leaved plant. Anubias is great however in mbuna tanks, they don't like to et it and it has a rough texture.


----------



## gazguildford (Feb 5, 2014)

Can that be attached to rock work? I've tried planting and can't be bothered with replanting everyday due to being dug up!


----------



## OllieNZ (Apr 18, 2014)

Yup. If you plant them in the substrate the rhizome will rot.


----------



## gazguildford (Feb 5, 2014)

Just brought 3 plants to see how successful they are


----------



## gazguildford (Feb 5, 2014)

Hope they do good then I'll place them a bit better


----------



## d2391 (Jul 30, 2014)

I've had java fern in my tank for over a year with mbuna and peacocks. They do just fine.


----------

